# Fishing with forum members



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

I wanted to warn against fishing trips with ppl you don't know real well. I took fellow OGF member to PIB back in June agreeing to split the fuel, hotel, food, etc. We traveled from Delaware, OH to Erie, PA and I soon found out he only had $45 for the trip. I gave him a break figuring he was broke and told him to mail me $35 and never heard from him again. Fuel $120, hotel $60, food $50, tackle $10. He gave me $45 when it should have been $120 and i only asked for $35 more. I have tried texting, calling, no response. The man caught 55 smallmouth in 1.5 days and claimed it to be the best fishing trip of his life. Now maybe he has run into some personal issues, got a new phone number, whatever, but it isn't fair that he stiffs me on the trip. I went fishing with him one other time and thought he was a nice/honorable guy. Guess my judge of character is off. Anyway, I won't be taking anyone on any special trips anytime soon. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

This should stay between you and him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the warning and sharing. I have had problems 2 times with posting open seats, never that bad. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tokugawa said:


> This should stay between you and him.


While I normally would agree with you, it seems dialog between the two parties is now one sided. Maybe whoever the other guy is will see this post, and not wanting to have a good name tarnished, will do the honorable thing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I guess you could be thankful he didn't rob you and steal your vehicle or kill you in the motel room. I'd love to hear his explanation of his behavior. Did you have to buy a PA license for him too? I'm sure his father is embarrassed for the way his kid turned out....SAD


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

celtic11 said:


> While I normally would agree with you, it seems dialog between the two parties is now one sided. Maybe whoever the other guy is will see this post, and not wanting to have a good name tarnished, will do the honorable thing.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What if he wants to but can't? Now he's been called out and embarrassed on a public forum. What if he can and will not? Now he's probably just angry and will certainly not do it. What if he was saving it up to pay and was just too embarrassed to talk? Going public doesn't help him there.

The point of this post is to embarrass and to get some sort of satisfaction out of it.

If you give - give without expecting it back. That's what friends do for each other.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tokugawa said:


> What if he wants to but can't? Now he's been called out and embarrassed on a public forum. What if he can and will not? Now he's probably just angry and will certainly not do it. What if he was saving it up to pay and was just too embarrassed to talk? Going public doesn't help him there.
> 
> The point of this post is to embarrass and to get some sort of satisfaction out of it.
> 
> If you give - give without expecting it back. That's what friends do for each other.


The OP never mentioned a screen name or real name. The guy could absolutely see this, PM the man, pay up or explain his reasoning without ever being embarrassed. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

I didn't give anything. We agreed to split the expenses. He had plenty of opportunities to communicate. If he is embarrassed, he should be. If he plans on paying, he should. If he doesn't plan on paying, why? I get no satisfaction from this post, just warning the forum members to be careful.

What you are saying doesn't make sense to me, but everyone is entitled to their opinion.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

celtic11 said:


> The OP never mentioned a screen name or real name. The guy could absolutely see this, PM the man, pay up or explain his reasoning without ever being embarrassed.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


He did mention a screenname...he edited it out. I read it prior to the edit.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> This should stay between you and him.


I respectfully disagree.
To his credit he didn't mention the member by name, and even went so far as to give them the benefit of the doubt that "maybe" they had an issue come up for the members lack of follow up or response.
I think the fact that the unmentioned member agreed to a trip and the costs of the trip then decided to showed up to the gun fight with his slingshot should have been the end of the trip right then and there, actually in my opinion, the unmentioned member should of manned up and thanked him for his offer and been honest and just told him he couldn't afford it. 
It reminds me of an old saying "If you can't afford to replace it, you can't afford to borrow it"
There are alot of younger, not to mention "well seasoned" OGF'ers on here that hang out in the different forums of interest and I don't think reminding everyone that you can still get burned by someone in a friendly forum is a bad call, especially when he feels he got burned by a member.
That is my opinion and I do respect yours as well.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tokugawa said:


> He did mention a screenname...he edited it out. I read it prior to the edit.


He didnt edit it...it was edited for him


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

willy said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> To his credit he didn't mention the member by name, and even went so far as to give them the benefit of the doubt that "maybe" they had an issue come up for the members lack of follow up or response.
> I think the fact that the unmentioned member agreed to a trip and the costs of the trip then decided to showed up to the gun fight with his slingshot should have been the end of the trip right then and there, actually in my opinion, the unmentioned member should of manned up and thanked him for his offer and been honest and just told him he couldn't afford it.
> It reminds me of an old saying "If you can't afford to replace it, you can't afford to borrow it"
> ...


Name was mentioned


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

selfproclaim said:


> I didn't give anything. We agreed to split the expenses. He had plenty of opportunities to communicate. If he is embarrassed, he should be. If he plans on paying, he should. If he doesn't plan on paying, why? I get no satisfaction from this post, just warning the forum members to be careful.
> 
> What you are saying doesn't make sense to me, but everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> ...


If what you are saying is indeed true, he should pay what he agreed to. I agree with you on that.

I guess I am suspicous of the method and motives. My spidey senses are going off. Did you PM a moderator prior to posting this? Sometimes they can help...sometimes they can't.

All we have is one side to the story. As a moderator on another forum, I can tell you that these type of things sometimes look very different once everyone has their say.

I do not believe your intent is to warn us to not meet strangers, travel several hours in a car with them, sleep in a hotel room with them in an island, spend a couple days on a boat with them, and not to split those costs up front...I could VERY well be wrong tho. Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Yes, I originally posted the name, It was the incorrect name BTW. A moderator sent a PM and I suggested the members would want the message and remove the name. They agreed and made the adjustment. I know that I would want to avoid any member who has bad history and that was my original thought process. Right, wrong, or whatever, it's done!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

why did you travel from Delaware to Erie??? And Fish PIB I am lost.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

your loss then....

ive have many, many OGF members on my boat and will take many, many more out. i really enjoy meeting our fellow fishermen. just because you had one bad experience shouldnt turn you off to fishing with others.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

BigDaddy300 said:


> He didnt edit it...it was edited for him


 Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh....


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

ErieRider said:


> why did you travel from Delaware to Erie??? And Fish PIB I am lost.


There isn't anywhere in Central Ohio to catch 100 smallmouth in a day. I make the trip 3-4 times yearly.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> He did mention a screenname...he edited it out. I read it prior to the edit.


I didn't see it before the name was edited out either, but I still stand by my last post. I'm sure the Mods don't want a "they said/they said" argument aired on the forum but if there was a member that I delt with that did not in my opinion, hold up their end of an agreement, be it a shared seat or trade or whatever, I would feel bad if I didn't let others know. 
I know they have the trade ranking - I'm a zero by the way lol - I wonder if the mods could do that for share seat or trip? it wont solve evey issue but for the shared seats it may help a bit?


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tokugawa said:


> He did mention a screenname...he edited it out. I read it prior to the edit.


I didn't realize that. I understand your reaction now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ezbite said:


> your loss then....
> 
> ive have many, many OGF members on my boat and will take many, many more out. i really enjoy meeting our fellow fishermen. just because you had one bad experience shouldnt turn you off to fishing with others.


Whem you takng me out?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

willy said:


> I didn't see it before the name was edited out either, but I still stand by my last post. I'm sure the Mods don't want a "they said/they said" argument aired on the forum but if there was a member that I delt with that did not in my opinion, hold up their end of an agreement, be it a shared seat or trade or whatever, I would feel bad if I didn't let others know.
> I know they have the trade ranking - I'm a zero by the way lol - I wonder if the mods could do that for share seat or trip? it wont solve evey issue but for the shared seats it may help a bit?


The iTrade rating is great. However, it can be tracked to a verified posting with a dollar amount. This is a case of "he said" - "no one else has said"...at least to this point.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I wouldn't have posted but I am from Delaware and this in NO way has anything to do with me! While I am not taking sides the post may put a black eye on OGF members from my area. 

As a fisherman who believes in paying my way or at the least my half I'm saddened that without speaking up myself and everyone else from my area are all made suspect by this posting....

A


I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like someone I should stay away from. Too bad we don't know who it is.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Tokugawa said:


> The iTrade rating is great. However, it can be tracked to a verified posting with a dollar amount. This is a case of "he said" - "no one else has said"...at least to this point.


iTrade is flawed because the subject can retaliate by giving the victim a BS low rating.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

selfproclaim said:


> There isn't anywhere in Central Ohio to catch 100 smallmouth in a day. I make the trip 3-4 times yearly.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


As ErieRider said...i'm confused as well.

"I took fellow OGF member to PIB back in June agreeing to split the fuel, hotel, food, etc. We traveled from Delaware, OH to Erie, PA and I soon found out he only had $45 ."

Did you go to Erie , PA to pick this guy up? You said in your post that you took some OGF'r to PIB (put in bay?). why would you travel to PA?

Sorry you got pimped. anyone gets on my boat better have a fistful of money or an ass pocket full of whiskey!


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

PIB stands for Presque Isle Bay.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah you gotta watch all of us Delaware guys were pretty lazy worthless losers up here always looking for a free ride to a good fishing hole!! Alright it was me but i meant to pay him back!! I have leached my way on to a few of the best fishing trips ever thanks to the kindness of Lundy. Thanks Kim the check might be in the mail. Geez the nerve of us Delaware fishermen.  All kidding aside it is ashame this happened to you but turn it into a learning experience there will be many other adventures in life good ones i mean that will make this experience forgetful. Lets all go fishing and please ask us Delaware guys to go we love fishing trips!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't let it ruin your opinion of going with fellow OGF'ers. I've fished with many and always had a positive experience. Planning on putting a couple more on some hawg bass soon too!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Give em a trader rating. Thats essentially what happened. You wanted to trade the trip for money. Heck someone recently gave me a bad feedback rating for asking about some stuff he didn't even have posted for sale!! The description changed a few times during our discussion so I ended up blowing him off. That goof gave me bad trader rating??!! Whatever. I MUST BE A BAD GUY TOO!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

selfproclaim said:


> He gave me $45 when it should have been $120 and i only asked for $35 more. I have tried texting, calling, no response.


If somebody stiffed me, I'd want others to know. How are we to know the "un-named" member hasn't done this before, or won't do it again? With no consequences, why would they stop? I mean, how many times should they get away with this behavior before someone speaks up? Once, IMO. Thanks selfproclaim.

They agreed to the expense, but didn't pay up. "Un-named" knew they didn't have the money to pay, but took the benefit anyway. Kinda like writing a check for $200, knowing there is only $100 in your checking account. You do that at the grocery store, and you could go to jail, have your name and offense published in the paper, and become a part of your permanent record, not to mention your picture hanging behind the counter with big red letters saying DO NOT ACCEPT CHECKS FROM:, as well as be forced to pay what you owe plus fines and court costs. And, the grocery store doesn't care what your circumstances are and neither does the court. I wonder why that is? This fishing trip was a luxury item, not a life sustaining need. The only thing that's happened to "Un-named" member is his anonymous OGF user name's reputation has been slightly tarnished. I for one wish the "Un-named" was named. If they won't man up, and face their responsibility, they deserve it.

As a side note, we should be careful how we discuss exchanging money for fishing trips. It can easily be construed as a "Friendly Charter", in the eyes of the law. Kinda like giving somebody a Gatorade, and they in turn give you a fish is considered "bartering", therefore they illegally sold you a fish.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I think this is bullcrap the name of the offender isn't posted - for all to see! Selfproclaim obviously has tried numerous times to collect what he is owed, without success. 

It's obvious none of you are members over on Bass Boat Central. This kind of crap doesn't happen over there. If someone gets stiffed, whether it be for a $5 bait or hundreds of dollars - it's worked out and a solution is found. none of this editing the name so nobody's feelings gets hurt - that's stupid!

Selfproclaim - I feel bad for you, bud...........and I hope it all works out in the end!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree with not posting the member's screen name since we don't have both sides of the story. Don't let one bad apple ruin your experience. 

I've fished with a couple of OGFers and had a great time with all of them. I've also bought and sold a few things on the Marketplace, including a shotgun, and had no problems. Still, I wouldn't blindly trust anyone on this site that I have not met, and would ask for any money for sharing trips up front. 

I make it a practice to go through and read all posts by the other member before agreeing to meet them for a fishing trip or marketplace trade. I want to make sure they at least sound like they're on the up and up online before I put myself out there. I feel a lot more secure meeting people from this site than meeting people through craigslist, that's for sure!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have met 1 great friend from the board after going fishing with him a few times. I would hope this story wouldn't stop anyone from meeting someone new from OGF. My guess is most of us are decent and kind people. 

OP, my advice is to let it go. You met a stinker and you're out a little bit of cash. Don't fish with him again. If he keeps acting like that to people karma is bound to catch up with him eventually.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> I think this is bullcrap the name of the offender isn't posted - for all to see! QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, but OGF can not be the judge, jury, mediator, investigator for interactions that take place between members off site.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The OGF community is no more trustworthy than dealing with strangers on Craigslist or ebay. I've met and fished with a few GREAT guys through this forum. I've also had more than 1 poor experience both taking OGF members on my boat as well as selling items in the marketplace. I didn't bother posting about it.....I just quit dealing with folks here I don't already know. I've actually had much better luck with honesty and price agreement on Craigslist. Take your lumps and move on; and don't take trips with guys you don't know! 

I guess that's why the saying exist:

All fishermen are liars


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree the name should be posted, LOL I have met many great folks on this site but for every 2 great folks I have met some real losers, been stiffed on gas money, marketplace and other items many times and those folks name is then tossed around my "friends" here on the site so nobody will make the same mistake. I dont bash them publicly because I figure sooner or later they will get theres. perhaps thats the reason for mooching trips/gas money or marketplace items from us guys who catch a lot of fish is because the fish gods have already been taking notice...

Salmonid


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I met one of my best friends on this site a few years back. There are always going to be bad apples. Should of left him in PA. He must be guilty though because it seems like by now he would of chimed in with his side of the story. I think his screen name should be made public also.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

With your posting this my post for open seats and fishing pals will get me no where. and get got few so far but after they read this bet I get no takers at all. To this whole thing I say why you want hit Pa as you see write from start the out state license eat the poor guys money he had to go on. and then you think he will send you more latter you got be outta your mind. just who asked who in this great fishing trip. you both learned a lesson on this. Why you not deal with me I post in here so many times to go with others I lost count the posts but it be lot as you never see results I get. as my moto says " want results not excuses " means just that. I still sitting and begging to get results to my post and all it is getting is it is blowing bubbles in here that just go into the sky and bust there while I sit her waiting to die. well best I can say to bad for you both and if I read the other guys side bet it be a differant story. theres always 3 sides to story as this. 1 your, 2 his and 3 real one that does not match you 2 guys. hey ez hows chances we hit erie some day to fish and I pay my side. no chance getting a rip off with me. I bet I most honest in here. only time I lie would be to even up on a lier as it is then call do unto others as others do to you. Well thanks to this post my post will be just that and get no results. I had 2 yes2 guys in here that all winter was telling me as soon as weather is good was to take me plus others out to erie and both want money and I agreed pay my way they never took me as both wanted me to pay for the whole trip and rest. and that be 100 as that was there asking price. and yet they post say they was going help others that never was out on erie. after there demand for money I say they was helping hand that was helping then selfs to your loot. well now you read my 2 cents worth on this I will close.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

We should know this guys name. Because if the guy finds out that there's been a post about him then maybe he'll tell us hjs side of the story.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

selfproclaim said:


> Fuel $120, hotel $60, food $50, tackle $10.


Sounds like a pretty simple budget. Did the fellow know the cost upfront, and was it agreed upon? There may have been a misunderstanding on his part as to how much he was expected to cover. Some people don't understand what things cost. It sounds like this was more of a business transaction than a friendly trip. You should have agreed on the price and got your money up front. I would have hated to have that turd of him paying hanging in the air all weekend. Not saying he shouldn't pay, but from how you presented it so far, it wasn't a sound business transaction. 

Did he outfish you too?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I totally agree w/the post and understand why it was posted and appreciate the word to the wise and also understand why the moderators removed the name. I ALWAYS take someone along on a short day fishing trip before heading out on a long trip with them. That's of course in the perfect world. That way I can see 1st of all how we get along and secondly if he/she's a cheapscate or not. There is certainly those people out there (cheapscates) that figure heck you've already got the boat why should they pay for anything?


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

He didn't outfish me and we did wade the Sciota for half a day prior to the trip.

I will give a ballpark figure in the future if I ever decide to take someone on a fishing trip again. I didn't feel It necessary to tell a grown man that fuel, plus hotel, plus food would be over $100. Usually, with regs, we keep receipts and figure totals at the end of the trip. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

selfproclaim said:


> He didn't outfish me and we did wade the Sciota for half a day prior to the trip.
> 
> I will give a ballpark figure in the future if I ever decide to take someone on a fishing trip again. I didn't feel It necessary to tell a grown man that fuel, plus hotel, plus food would be over $100. Usually, with regs, we keep receipts and figure totals at the end of the trip.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Well, I have had people I've known for years not pick up their end. It sucks. Hey, maybe he thought you were paying him back for Scioto guide service. 

At least he didn't outfish you on top of it. That would really suck!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

My Dad started doing this a long time ago. Before they ever leave the driveway, everybody throws the same amount of money in the glove box. It used to be $20, then it was $50, then $75, but now, it's $100, sometimes more on longer trips. All gas, bait, motels/camp site, and anything else related to the trip comes out of the pot, but, you buy your own food. If that runs out, everybody chips in again. At the end of the trip, whatever is left gets divided between everybody. It's always worked, and everybody pays the same.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

When the OP found out he only had $45, he made the choice right there to continue...even though things were said the OP should have had a feeling that it was 50/50 whether he would ever see any of that money! The OP had a chance to just do a "good deed" and report it as such, but now has undone the good gesture!

I have fished with ALOT of people on OGF and have never met one YET with questionable morals, all of the guys that I have met from the SW forum are stand up guys...we have also fished at different locations with others from different areas.
You can tell those who are having a hard time, I was raised to help them however possible and ask for nothing in return...I am Blessed, if I take someone out I usually offer lunch, plastic baits if they aren't catching fish, and anything else they might need. If I'm a passenger on someones boat, I always offer to pay for gas, food, etc!
I never want a friendship to be effected/affected by a perceived difference in "Social Standing"(either way)...I have friends from all backgrounds and economics and they are treated and treat me the same...I offer my friendship with "No Strings Attached"! You never know, someday I may need help, then hopefully I'll be rewarded!

It sucks to get taken...I continually give to people with sad stories and normally 100% of the time I see them again, doing the same routine...but, they never get me twice! 
Even though I get taken ALOT the first time, I feel good because someday I may find that 1 person that TRUELY needs my help....then, all the times I was "taken" will be worth it!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Was the OP going to make the trip without the individual? If so, he has nothing to complain about and ended up with an extra $45 that he wouldn't have had without the other person. Pocket the contribution and don't offer to take the individual fishing again. Personally, I would have deleted the complete post and advised the OP to share it verbally with others if he cared to. An alternate action would be to contact Dear Abbey.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Just give him a bad review in his feed back.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

He said they AGREED to split the costs -- SPLit means u pay your share period! The OP tried to contact him, he s obviously avoiding the OP. The guy's a freeloader, I've met a bunch of them. The only way to handle a trip is get the money up front. I don't understand the bend over attitude, why should the op not complain about being stiffed? Just my opinion.




Shortdrift said:


> Was the OP going to make the trip without the individual? If so, he has nothing to complain about and ended up with an extra $45 that he wouldn't have had without the other person. Pocket the contribution and don't offer to take the individual fishing again. Personally, I would have deleted the complete post and advised the OP to share it verbally with others if he cared to. An alternate action would be to contact Dear Abbey.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

His name should be posted up so someone else does not get the same treatment as the OP.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> When the OP found out he only had $45, he made the choice right there to continue...even though things were said the OP should have had a feeling that it was 50/50 whether he would ever see any of that money! The OP had a chance to just do a "good deed" and report it as such, but now has undone the good gesture!
> 
> I have fished with ALOT of people on OGF and have never met one YET with questionable morals, all of the guys that I have met from the SW forum are stand up guys...we have also fished at different locations with others from different areas.
> You can tell those who are having a hard time, I was raised to help them however possible and ask for nothing in return...I am Blessed, if I take someone out I usually offer lunch, plastic baits if they aren't catching fish, and anything else they might need. If I'm a passenger on someones boat, I always offer to pay for gas, food, etc!
> ...


AMEN Intimidator!! I tried to say that in a much less eloquent way.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> What if he wants to but can't? Now he's been called out and embarrassed on a public forum. What if he can and will not? Now he's probably just angry and will certainly not do it. What if he was saving it up to pay and was just too embarrassed to talk? Going public doesn't help him there.
> 
> The point of this post is to embarrass and to get some sort of satisfaction out of it.
> 
> If you give - give without expecting it back. That's what friends do for each other.



if you can't pay your half then the guy shouldn't except the terms without first disclosing that he can't pay


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I Fish said:


> My Dad started doing this a long time ago. Before they ever leave the driveway, everybody throws the same amount of money in the glove box. It used to be $20, then it was $50, then $75, but now, it's $100, sometimes more on longer trips. All gas, bait, motels/camp site, and anything else related to the trip comes out of the pot, but, you buy your own food. If that runs out, everybody chips in again. At the end of the trip, whatever is left gets divided between everybody. It's always worked, and everybody pays the same.


This is what me and my buddies did on any trip and it worked perfect


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

So if you are 3.5 hours away on a fishing trip and your fishing partner says here is $45, you pack up and drive home. That makes zero sense guys, this is pretty simple. There was an agreement to split the expenses. I didn't ask for money up front because that isn't how I historically handled trip expenses. We fished all day, checked into the hotel, then filled up on gas in the evening. I asked for him to pay for the fuel and this is when I learned he only had $45. I wasn't going to ruin my trip because he only brought $45. I immediately came up with a number that he would owe me when all said and done and we agreed on the amount. Again, pretty simple. There isn't anyway around splitting expenses. How can you explain not understanding splitting expenses? Tell me another definition of splitting expenses 50/50 and I will consider another opinion other than this man stiffed me and shouldn't be trusted. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

selfproclaim said:


> So if you are 3.5 hours away on a fishing trip and your fishing partner says here is $45, you pack up and drive home. That makes zero sense guys, this is pretty simple. There was an agreement to split the expenses. I didn't ask for money up front because that isn't how I historically handled trip expenses. We fished all day, checked into the hotel, then filled up on gas in the evening. I asked for him to pay for the fuel and this is when I learned he only had $45. I wasn't going to ruin my trip because he only brought $45. I immediately came up with a number that he would owe me when all said and done and we agreed on the amount. Again, pretty simple. There isn't anyway around splitting expenses. How can you explain not understanding splitting expenses? Tell me another definition of splitting expenses 50/50 and I will consider another opinion other than this man stiffed me and shouldn't be trusted.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I agree with you but I would have asked for the money up front, of course I posted above that we threw money into a container and paid out of that pot
Anything left over we split evenly

Hope you get your money because I hate to see anyone get ripped off


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Not sure how I would have handled the situation, I met another ogf member a few weeks back and he is taking my sons and I fishing Erie for Walleyes, The least I could do is pay for fuel and sandwichs and beverages. Its a pleasure being able to get out and fish, specially with someone that knows what they are doing.
Gary


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I dont understand how someone would take a trip fishing or otherwise with only $45 especially out of state. If money was that tight he should have stayed home. I would have been tempted to leave him in PA. 

It would be different if the guy had stated up front that he didnt have the money and worked something out.


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> When the OP found out he only had $45, he made the choice right there to continue...


Agreed. No money, no trip.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Blu320 said:


> Agreed. No money, no trip.


Did you miss the fact that they were already over in Erie PA when it was discovered he did not have enough money to cover his 1/2 of the expenses for the trip.

What was the OP supposed to do at that point? 

Probably exactly what he did, enter into an agreement for the guy to pay his share later.

It is possible I guess that the guy had no concept of what a trip like that would cost, with gas, hotel, food, license, but you hope he would have known that it would be quite a bit more than $45. Even if he didn't fully understand, the costs are what they are and he should have at the very least made some good faith effort to cover his share of the trip. 

Probably would be a nice gesture to at least answer the phone to discuss it also.

There is just no way around the fact that even if the guy was caught somehow unaware initially, his actions or lack thereof after the fact are not what you would hope to expect from someone you take fishing.

Kindof hard to get past the OP being a nice guy, taking someone fishing, finding out the guy doesn't have the cash to cover his share once you arrive at desitination 4 hrs away and the OP saying you can pay me later, then the guy not answering the phone calls once they reurn from the trip. Pretty clear cut to me.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

This reminds me of a person that ALWAYS forgets his wallet!!
A signature move of the imfamous PS.! @ 

My suggestion is.... if you are fishing with someone you are not quite sure of iron out projected costs and make them pay out front. This may be uncomfortable for some but with the cost of out of town trips I would do it in a heartbeat. In other words put your money where your mouth is-or fish the mud puddle in your backyard.


I am sending you a PM because I am always searching for people to make bass trips to Lake Erie with. Unfortunately money is too tight for me to drive solo, tow a boat that far and do lodging for a nite or 2 but I am certainly willing to split anything in the way of gas,lodging, lures/bait/food. My daughter is always worried that I could hook up with a wacko and have a bad experience


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

$45 doesnt get me outta the county, let alone STATE for a trip!!! if anyone can go outta state and fish erie for even $100 bucks hes doing something different. i can barelly make a day trip for that... something doesnt add up here


PS i have met many great friends here, only one scmuck and hes banned 4 like from the site! heck the first guy i met here, we met at a gas station at 4 am with shotguns headed for a waterfowl hunt!!! now we are great friends! thanks billybob7059!! with a nome like billybob he has to be good! haha


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Hope you get paid back


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

That sucks for sure, but you got burnt. Happens to all of us at some point in time or another. If I'm going on a trip I don't go if I need someone else to help foot the bill. 99 times out of 100 the person I take along offers to pay their fair share. If they don't, they don't tag along again.

I look at it like I am going either way, so if they volunteer money, good for me. If not I am no worse off than I would have been anyway. You just happened to catch a stinker this time. Take your lumps and learn from it. But I can tell you, being from Delaware too, I'll give anyone a chance to go out with me at least once. Whether or not you get a second time is up to you.


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry about my earlier comment

D.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Did you miss the fact that they were already over in Erie PA when it was discovered he did not have enough money to cover his 1/2 of the expenses for the trip.
> 
> What was the OP supposed to do at that point?
> 
> ...


You're right on the spot Lundy.


----------



## schmicter (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, anyway...wouldnt care if you mentioned his name. If he is a slacker, nothing wrong with calling a rose...a rose. Except in todays political correctness


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> This reminds me of a person that ALWAYS forgets his wallet!!
> A signature move of the imfamous PS.! @
> 
> My suggestion is.... if you are fishing with someone you are not quite sure of iron out projected costs and make them pay out front. This may be uncomfortable for some but with the cost of out of town trips I would do it in a heartbeat. In other words put your money where your mouth is-or fish the mud puddle in your backyard.
> ...





LMAO! The lousy $3 u loaned me for 2 Gatorades is only a modicum of the payment i deserve for guiding u on 2 of Central Ohio's premier bass havens and sharing my expertise. Not to mention tolerating your bad music the whole ride u S.O.B.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

selfproclaim, Sorry you had to pay for more than (your) his share. Unless he is sick or hurt, I'd wait for an answer....But if he doesn't contact you soon, give us his name (I know it won't happen but I thought I'd ask).

No matter what, be proud of yourself for trying to help an OGFmember out.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Selfproclaim
Can you send me the name in a private message so i never deal with the guy in a private sale or anything else
No wonder internet ripoffs will never stop, everyone protects the crook/scammer and that person just keeps on scamming and laughs all the way to his "free money" stash


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Tatonka said:


> Selfproclaim
> Can you send me the name in a private message so i never deal with the guy in a private sale or anything else
> No wonder internet ripoffs will never stop,


Me too please.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll take his name too.


----------



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Did you miss the fact that they were already over in Erie PA when it was discovered he did not have enough money to cover his 1/2 of the expenses for the trip.


I did. 

Bad situation no matter how you slice it. 

Lesson learned: *Have a budget and ask for the money upfront. * Anything not used from the budget will be split evenly and returned to each participant. 

It is worth repeating that not everyone is a DBag.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

It does not seem there is much more to add to this topic, putting it to bed.


----------

